

FileVault full disk encryption overhead on Lion - wheels
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4485/back-to-the-mac-os-x-107-lion-review/18

======
rdl
The difference between machines with AES-NI and without is night and day; I'd
basically consider filevault FDE mandatory on any machine with AES-NI unless
it's physically secured all the time and really needs disk speed to the
exclusion of all else.

The other great thing is filevault and timemachine now interoperate fairly
well.

~~~
stock_toaster
I was interested in which CPUs actually support AES-NI, and found[1] a list
(intel only): <http://ark.intel.com/MySearch.aspx?AESTech=true>

[1]:
[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/AES_instructi...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/AES_instruction_set#cite_note-7)

~~~
lvh
Do the i5/i7 chips in the new MBA count?

~~~
rdl
Yes. Anything i7 or i5 that Apple has used has aes-ni in it. The last machines
to fail this were the old mbp13 (2010), 2010 Mac mini, and 2010 MBA.
Everything currently sold has aes-ni.

On the new MBA 13 1.8ghz, I don't even notice the hit.

